# want to buy a graphics card under/around rs5000



## brian (May 8, 2014)

*noob wants to buy graphics card under 5K*

I have been surfing the net to find the best graphics card but all I've gained is confusion. Please suggest me the best one in the range.                                                              CPU specs:Intel core i3 540 @ 3.07 ghz, intel dh55tc, 2gb ddr3 ram.                                                                                                     Also tell me if the card is compatible with my PC,i.e,relating to PCI slot etc.                   These are few card I've come across: AMD Radeon HD 6770, MSI R6770-MD1GD5, Galaxy GT610, ATI HD4650, ATI HD5670, Radeon HD5570.                                            And I hope I'll be able to play the upcoming GTA5


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: noob wants to buy graphics card under 5K*

Fill this up: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## brian (May 9, 2014)

(This is an updated reposted thread).
1) I have iBall smps lps 223-400(250 V) PSU.
 2)My budget is roughly rs5000. 
 3)I am looking forward to gaming at 1366*768 resolution.
 4)My PC specs are: Intel i3 540 @ 3.07 GHz,  2GB DDR3 RAM, intel dh55tc motherboard.

I also really wish to play the upcoming GTA 5.

These are few cards I've come across: AMD radeon HD6770, MSI R6770-MD1GD5, Galaxy GT610, ATI HD4650, ATI HD5670, Radeon HD5570.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

a HD 6770 is a good card but im not sure you will get it at Rs 5000
The best you could get is probably HD 6670 but you need to change your PSU regardless of what you purchase.. 250 v is really really bad even for a low end GPU


----------



## brian (May 9, 2014)

What PSU do you suggest? And what are the prices of 6770 & 6670?

-
-
-

*Mod Note *: Don't create separate thread(s) for the same question. Enjoy your stay at TDF


----------



## cute.bandar (May 9, 2014)

> 250 v is really really bad even for a low end GPU


 This is one of the biggest myths on the internet, thats often repeated. *www.anandtech.com/show/2624
250W is enough for low-mid end gpu's . HOWEVER iball probably sucks and doesn't even provide that much, so OP may need to change PSU regardless.

Source: I ran 4670 3 years on 220W (local indian psu) and now on a 300W antec


----------



## brian (May 9, 2014)

Should I go for 2GB 6670 DDR3 card or 1GB 6670 DDR5 card? And 6670 is mostly out of stock in majority of online retails.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2014)

Get the GDDR5 version irrespective of the size of the Graphics memory. And if 6670 isn't available then opt for R5 240 1GB GDDR5, priced around 5 to 5.2K. Here is the link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-amd-radeon-r7-240/999188368


----------



## brian (May 9, 2014)

Are both these cards compatible with my computer(R5 240 & 6670)? Which offers better performance? Will R5 240 be able to play Max Payne 3(& other such games)?

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> This is one of the biggest myths on the internet, thats often repeated. *www.anandtech.com/show/2624
> 250W is enough for low-mid end gpu's . HOWEVER iball probably sucks and doesn't even provide that much, so OP may need to change PSU regardless.
> 
> Source: I ran 4670 3 years on 220W (local indian psu) and now on a 300W antec



that is not a myth, your antec can provide a full 300 w of rated power .. but your local one 220w will provide about 60-70% of the power it is rated at.. Consider yourself lucky, your GPU didnt blow up or went kaput
Usually a PC without a GPU (low -mid end) consumes 150-175w of power.. Adding a GPU, you were using almost the entirety of your PSU's capacity (maybe more)..
A  simple powersurge would have fried your components

- - - Updated - - -



brian said:


> Are both these cards compatible with my computer(R5 240 & 6670)? Which offers better performance? Will R5 240 be able to play Max Payne 3(& other such games)?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks for the link!



Yes, it will play at low med settings, For PSU, look for Antec VP350p


----------



## brian (May 9, 2014)

I have done some research & it appears that 6670 has better performance but unfortunately it is unavailable on most online stores. Could you suggest where I could get it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

brian said:


> I have done some research & it appears that 6670 has better performance but unfortunately it is unavailable on most online stores. Could you suggest where I could get it?



look for r5 240. also i would suggest to get antec bp300p.


----------



## iedigcom (May 9, 2014)

Visit on My Signature Site You will get lots of great option to buy Graphics Card


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

^No we will not, misleading advertising in threads are against forum rules
If you have anything to say, say it in this thread only


----------



## brian (May 10, 2014)

So I guess I am going to go for HD 6670 & for PSU I'll buy Antec VP 450P.                                     Are hardwire.in & shopatsogo.com trustworthy sites?


----------



## iedigcom (May 10, 2014)

Before Purchasing Read Specification and Compatible of Your Computer Configuration Graphics Card Specification


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

It is supported. Any motherboard having PCI-E 2.0 X16 slot can accommodate any current gen Graphics card.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

brian said:


> So I guess I am going to go for HD 6670 & for PSU I'll buy Antec VP 450P.                                     Are hardwire.in & shopatsogo.com trustworthy sites?



Good choice, that PSU is quite good, it will provide you with enough headroom to upgrade in the future should you choose to..
Honestly,If I was in your place, id skip GPU for now, save up a little more and go for R7 250X minimum..  HD 6670 is very outdated for today's games
But if you cant extend, its fine.. That GPU will serve you well
Cheers


----------



## brian (May 10, 2014)

I'm not in much of a hurry. I may wait & extend my budget to 7000k


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

Regardless of which GPU you purchase, you definitely need a good PSU.. you may purchase PSU at any time


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2014)

brian said:


> I'm not in much of a hurry. I may wait & extend my budget to 7000k



lol i m sure u meant 7k or 7000 rupees not 7000k.........


----------



## brian (May 10, 2014)

Regarding my RAM, is it enough or should I extend it? And if I wish to extend it could I keep the existing 2GB RAM & add another 2GB RAM so that it becomes a total o 2+2=4GB RAM?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

No that RAM is not enough, 4 GB is a minimum.. BUT for now, focus on a GPU, worry about the RAM later

- - - Updated - - -

Do you know what model of RAM you have ? which company and what model.. IF you do, then purchase another 2GB stick from the same model and add it (use in dual channel mode )


----------



## brian (May 10, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol i m sure u meant 7k or 7000 rupees not 7000k.........



Hahaha, I don't have that kind of money as yet...maybe a few years later


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 10, 2014)

brian said:


> Hahaha, I don't have that kind of money as yet...maybe a few years later



few years later u will hav 70 lakh? what job u do man..............???


----------



## brian (May 10, 2014)

I'm still studying!! But I know how to polish shoes so....


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=279180]iedigcom[/MENTION]

Don't spam the site in your signature.


----------

